

Ask PG: what happened to my voting? - ErrantX

All my comment voting seems to have no effect any more - when I vote on comments the score changes and arrow disappears. But on refresh the score is back to the old value and the arrows are still disappeared.<p>Like it is stored but not counted..<p>Is there some weird limit I triggered - or is there a bug here somewhere? I dont vote a whole lot but if it <i>is</i> a bug I wanted to make a note...<p>Anyone else noticed this happen to them?<p>(article voting works ok still).
======
allenbrunson
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=871202>

... so that's the specific answer. the general answer is: pg does a whole lot
of tinkering behind the scenes that is not obvious.

~~~
ErrantX
cheers, that thread syncs exactly with some "away from the internet" time I
had - so sorry for missing it.

Because I haven't been able to vote properly at all for about a week I was
worried I'd triggered some random filter (well obviously I have in a way) that
was going to last for life ;)

------
yan
This happens to me when my internet connection is spotty and the upvotes don't
make it to HN.

~~~
ErrantX
That's the wierd thing; I figured that was it as well at first. But I lose
voting arrows on the comment even after a refresh. Which suggests it does get
through.

Crazy.

~~~
dsgraham
Mine was doing the same thing. it appears to have taken them, just after a
long delay

~~~
ErrantX
ah! ok I hear you. Thanks.

EDIT: that's nearly ten minutes now for my upvote of your comment and it still
didnt register... perhaps this one isnt solved? How long were yours taking?

~~~
dabent
None of my upvotes work either, such as the ones I made in this discussion.
All this time I thought it was just me. :-)

~~~
ErrantX
If only I could upvote you :)

------
mbrubeck
What browser are you using? Have you tried from a different one?

